# Veritas Shoulder Vice Screw



## Tom.D (25 Apr 2020)

Hi folks I see axminster has these in stock. Does anyone have experience of using these vice screws?
I was wondering if they allow the jaw to tilt a little bit for clamping angled workpieces. I'm particularly interested in building a Scandinavian style shoulder vice so if anyone knows of any other screw options I'd be very interested to hear.

Unfortunately I'm not looking at the kind of end purpose or budget that would warrant buying the Cosman version which truly is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Ttrees (27 Apr 2020)

Hello Tom D
I have the Veritas shoulder and tailvice screws from Axi, they seem a nice bit of kit.
I thought forum member "djz" had them on his bench but not so.
continental-scandinavian-workbench-build-t107078.html

Haven't put a protractor on them, but it seems that it will have sufficient angle clamping capability.

https://i.ibb.co/PYxPxph/SAM-3458-copy.jpg
https://i.ibb.co/F8n5y1x/SAM-3459-copy.jpg
https://i.ibb.co/C97zxjc/SAM-3460-copy.jpg
https://i.ibb.co/LCJp5nX/SAM-3461-copy.jpg

Sorry can't edit pictures on non windows operating systems.
might have to edit this
Tom


----------



## Tom.D (27 Apr 2020)

Ttrees, thanks very much for the reply, that's great information and it looks like it'll be just the ticket for what I have in mind.


----------

